# Marlin & Brody's new Super Pet GIANT cages!



## undergunfire (Oct 15, 2009)

I finally got the NIC cages all torn down! Phew...that was tough work!! The boys really seem to be loving their cages. I know I am going to like all of the space that these cages free up...especially when we move into our new house (which has a smaller bunny room). Their litter boxes fit just fine - even Brody's, which is an over sized cat box. One thing that I think will be a pain is having to get down onto the floor to feed/water/pet/etc....for Marlin's cage. With the NIC cages, I just reached down in because they didn't have tops. This is something I will need to get used to!

Brody is very terrible about being held. We bonded a lot when he just went through stasis recently. So, I am hoping by him being up off the ground, he can get used to me more face-to-face and get used to being picked up to be put into/taken out of his cage.

Ohhh....
Standard 3 cube x 2 cube NIC: 42" long x 28" wide x (however tall you make it).
Super Pet Giant: 47" long x 24" wide x 24" tall.

Anyway....PICTURES :bunnydance:!!!


















































I plan to sew up some "cage pads" & use velcro to keep them down on the cage. The shelves are very slippery for bunnies, so having a "gripy" surface will be a lot better/safer for them.

Oh! I didn't use the ramps because they were stupid. They were about 6" wide...barely big enough for buns. They just didn't need them .


So, we will see how things go with these cages over the next few days :biggrin2:!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 15, 2009)

The cages look great! What do the buns think? I would like to put cage pads in my guys' cages, but they would pee on the and chew them up. So bare cage bottom it is. One little thing... I'm concerned about the hanging Slinkies. My bunnies are so klutzy that they would probably get tangled up in the Slinkies. Just be careful!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh wow look at the room u made for them. Cages look great!!! All the things they have to play with ...they r so spoiled. 
*Pats on the Back*


----------



## Saudade (Oct 15, 2009)

I would definitely remove those hanging slinkies they are a death trap waiting to happen.


----------



## BethM (Oct 15, 2009)

I used to have hanging slinkies in my cages, until I read about someone else's bunny getting caught in one. Now, they only get slinkies under supervision.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 15, 2009)

My rabbits have always had hanging slinkies :?. Marlin plays with his all the time, not so much Brody though. What kind of toy hangs that that will bounce back like that??


Thank you to those who commented on the actual cage! They seem pretty settled into them this morning....Brody's making messes .


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 15, 2009)

I love those cages....glad you like them too!


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 15, 2009)

They look wonderful! I love the green one. I haven't been using the shelf in Amber's cage but now I'm going to give it a try. Your guys look like they are really enjoying it!


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 15, 2009)

They look very nice 

The ramps are probably more for a guinea pig than a rabbit.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 15, 2009)

I love it! I especially like the 2nd level on one side. Where'd you get your hay rack? I have a rack of sorts from home depot but it's really shallow and doesn't hold a lot. Yours looks really good!


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 16, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 16, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Where'd you get your hay rack?!



Thanks, guys :biggrin2:! The boys are still doing well in their cages! We are going down to Phoenix on November 8th and there is a rabbit store down there. I am going to pick up new toys for everyone!


Helen....I got the hay racks from Ikea! Best $3 I ever spend .


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 16, 2009)

do your rabbits dig in the cage? or eat the rugs> i might put one in Butterscotches cage


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 16, 2009)

*RexLovables wrote: *


> do your rabbits dig in the cage? or eat the rugs> i might put one in Butterscotches cage


Brody likes to dig in his cage...but he mainly digs around in his litter box, which is irritating, LOL. Mine don't chew the blankets/rugs, but you definitely need to watch out for them starting to do so.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 17, 2009)

What does IKEA sell those racks as? Is it in the kitchen area or bathroom area? $3 is a steal!!! I'll buy 2 of them if I find them. Kirby keeps eating his hay rack (willow) and Toby can't ever get enough hay in his current one. The one you have is excellent!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 17, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> What does IKEA sell those racks as? Is it in the kitchen area or bathroom area? $3 is a steal!!! I'll buy 2 of them if I find them. Kirby keeps eating his hay rack (willow) and Toby can't ever get enough hay in his current one. The one you have is excellent!


I found them in the kitchen section :biggrin2:!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice cages Amy. 

I worry that the one on the top may toppleover if Brody runs or jumps too much in the cage, I guess I'm just a worry wart. LOL

What are theose racks called? I went online to see if they have them Canada:Canada small: at our Ikea.

Susan


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 17, 2009)

Susan...I worried about that, too because Brody is pretty rough hopper....so I have the cage totally zip tied down onto Marlin's. It isn't going anywhere :biggrin2:!

I don't think the US IKEA carries my exact hay rack size anymore, but they do have these...
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10072647
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90072648

Canada IKEA has them, too....
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10072647
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/90072648


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Amy, you're the best.:hug:

Susan


----------



## xchr1stinax (Oct 19, 2009)

My super pet giant cage came in the other day! I love it! Nugget ... not so much. She doesn't think it's big enough.  My only complaint about the cage is that the front door doesn't lock very securely. I have to binder-clip the sides so that the door won't pop open when Nugget braces herself on it.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 19, 2009)

Amy, they don't have yours exactly anymore but I did find one for i think 4 bucks. It's black wire, no hooks. But it's wide and deep enough to hold a very decent amount of hay for a rabbit. I'm going to tie them on with cable ties. Very good buy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BethM (Oct 19, 2009)

I've never been a fan of cages, but the Super Pet Giant is really nice! 
It looks like there is plenty of room, and I really like the shelf.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 23, 2009)

I am still loooooooving these cages. So much nicer for us then NIC cages, in my opinion.

I have a funny little story to tell ....


Brody jumped out of his cage yesterday morning, from all the way up there. He got a bit excited about his morning oaties....so now I have to watch out when I do feedings, LOL. It was funny because after he jumped, he was just kind of like _"Uhhh....omg!! I did it!! Now what do I do?!"._


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 24, 2009)

Haha, thats really funny. i actually lol


----------



## Pekoe (Oct 24, 2009)

That looks like a wonderful setup. Happy looking bunnies =). I wouldn't mind one of these cages for Merlin. I was looking at the linens n things website, and it says it's a two pack... does this mean that you can only buy two together from linens n things?


----------



## petitlapin (Oct 26, 2009)

I am so putting this on my list for IKEA, I know exactly what you used. Kudos for the smart thinking.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Oct 27, 2009)

"Brody jumped out of his cage yesterday morning, from all the way up there. He got a bit excited about his morning oaties....so now I have to watch out when I do feedings, LOL. It was funny because after he jumped, he was just kind of like "Uhhh....omg!! I did it!! Now what do I do?!"."

Haha that's so funny.
I have to watch that when feeding my Pippin or he simply flies out of the hutch.
And ends up shocked on the ground.
^.^


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 5, 2009)

I just wanted to post a picture of a NIC the same demissions of the super pet giant







I plan on getting a super pet giant so I made storm temp cage the same size as it. The second level is because I would at a grid or two for him to chill on. 

But the bottum is the exact measurements.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice. Glad you're liking them so far! :thumbup


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 5, 2009)

I admit - I love the look and size of those cages...I may have to look into them later on (for my lionheads - NOT the flemmies).


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks great! I wish we got indoor cages those sizes here.

NIC cages are great and all, but I just find them too messy and scruffy looking with all the different colour panels I had.

A plastic bottomed cage works out better for a lot of bunnies and it's awesome when you can just pick up the cage WITH the bun, WITH the bedding and WITH the litter tray in it (much faster!), to move it around.

Looks great!


----------



## kahlin (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks nice. Some day I may switch to cages instead of pens. I'd keep the pens handy for transportation and stuff, but the cages look so nice and clean.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I do still love these cages, they work great for us.

Some day when we own our own house & I can buy a house with as big of bedrooms/big den as I can find, then I will probably switch back to pens (just because I can). For now, these cages are great because we are going to be moving next month and my new bun room is a lot smaller then our current one, unfortunately (not excited about that!).


----------



## kahlin (Nov 7, 2009)

That's kind of funny because I'm thinking when we finally have a house of our own I will want cages, likely no matter the size of the room.

Now, with that said, 'wants' aren't always reality.


----------



## Lola13 (Nov 27, 2009)

where did you get your cages at? mine is too small for my bun so i have been looking for a new one. your looks so perfect! i can see zentor looking really great in a set up like yours. :]


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 27, 2009)

I got mine as a 2 pack from LnT.com ...but I am not sure if they still have them available. You can order the SP Giant online at PetSmart (online only, not in stores) - they usually have free or $5.99 shipping. I think one cage comes out to around $95 or so with the $5.99 shipping.

These are really great cages....I am still loving them!


----------



## Lola13 (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah i saw them on petsmart.com but wasnt sure if you found your cheaper. i like the little upper level that it comes with! well thanks for the info and the great cage ideas. :]


----------

